# Importación de componentes a Argentina: Régimen Aduanero.



## ehbressan (Ago 26, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> El 99% de los componentes Toshiba a los que se tiene acceso son falsificaciones. Como son muy buenos y tienen un precio interesante, los chinos falsificadores sonríen al fabricarlos



No solo al fabricarlos, tambièn al venderlos...
Por eso es mas barato comprar los componentes en USA (aunque sea mas costoso).
Sds.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 26, 2010)

Chiquititos los ojos les quedan de la sonrisa...
El único problema para traerlos de afuera es que si pasa por aduana el paquete con 50 transistores (con menos se te hace complicado por el precio del envío), te dicen que es para reventa y que para entrar eso tenés que estar inscripto como importador (y eso es todo un trámite, más un depósito de como US$ 30.000).
Un garrón...


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 26, 2010)

Sabès que la semana pasada fui a buscar unas cositas al correo de Campana, donde està la Aduana (tienen una oficinita), y por lo que leì en un cartel, no depende de la cantidad de cosas que traigas, depende del monto, y si mal no recuerdo, eran 999 dòlares americanos.
Ademàs, no creo que se pongan a abrir un montòn de bolsitas, a contar lo que hay dentro y a ver si todos son del mismo tipo, naaah, ni en flatulo.
Habrìa que revisar eso, ya que creo, no te pueden cuestionar nada, si no superàs dicho monto.
Solo te van a cobrar la mitad del costo producto + envìo (menos U$S 25, solo una vez por año).
Ademàs, para ahorrar shipping se puede hacer alguna comprita comunitaria, y a gozar de componentes para el primer mundo (hasta son màs bonitos, viò....) 
Sds.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 26, 2010)

Conozco la parte de la franquicia anual (ya he traído cosas de afuera), pero lo que te estoy diciendo es lo que me dijeron los dos inútiles de la aduana de acá. Entre estos dos no juntás ni medio cerebro (son de lo peor estos tipos), así que pueden estar equivocados. Lo difícil sería explicarles su error.

Si es verdad lo de los 1000 dolores... Me gusta la idea... ¿Tenés idea de dónde consultar sobre el asunto?


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 26, 2010)

Si, a los de 1/4 de cerebro. 
La otra vez habìa estado leyendo la Ley, pero no me acuerdo de donde la saquè, creo que de una bùsqueda en Google, que me mnado a un foro donde debatian la compra de porquerias afuera, ahi la citaban. Pero si mal no recuerdo, no decian de esto de los 999 dòlares.
Me està por llegar otra comprita, asi que si cae en los garfios de estos desalmados (aduana), me fijo bien o pregunto (acà son piolas) y te respondo.
Sds.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 26, 2010)

Ok, espero tus novedades.

Un abrazo


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 26, 2010)

Date una vuelta por acà :

http://www.afip.gov.ar/aduanaDefault.asp#compras

Fijate en el punto "Compra por Internet"
Sds.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 26, 2010)

Dentro de esa web dice:



> *Exclusiones:  *
> Están excluidas de estos sistemas de  envío las siguientes mercaderías:
> [...]
> *h)* Envíos con fines  comerciales.


Y eso me deriva a esto: http://www.afip.gov.ar/genericos/documentos/manualComprasInternet.pdf
Y de ahí, al final de la página 4 y principio de la 5. Habla del Artículo 554 del Código Aduanero:


> Artículo 554.- Serán consideradas  importaciones o  exportaciones sin finalidad comercial aquellas que tuvieren carácter  ocasional y  en las que, por la cantidad, calidad, variedad y valor de la mercadería,  pudiere  presumirse que son para uso o consumo personal del destinatario o de su  familia.


La cosa es cómo aplican ese punto. ¿Quién determina el asunto de las cantidades permisibles? ¿Y de las calidades? ¿Y la variedad?

He ahí la cuestión, sólo que Hamlet se lo planteaba por cuestiones un poco más elevadas...


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 26, 2010)

Si, pero creo que vos al no ser un sujeto inscripto (en cualquiera de las variantes y dentro del rubro) no sos comerciante. Eso lo podès demostrar, ademàs de poder demostrar, que el uso es el de hobysta.
Queda medio librado al criterio de los 1/4 de cerebro, pero vos al tener uno entero, estàs en franca ventaja para convencerlos.
Y como te dije antes, no creo que se pongan a abrir, contar, leer, etc. màxime si le decis al que te vende, que te lo ponga todo junto, en una sola bolsa (mezclado).
Al ùltimo, habrìa que probar. A mi, hasta ahora, me han llegado a la puerta de casa, sin aduana de por medio.
Sds.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 26, 2010)

Si...
Lamentablemente a un cerebro chico es difícil hacerle entender las cosas, por simples que sean.

Son dos tremendos &($^#^%$R# los de acá, y si bien puede resultar útil para algunas cosas, en este caso se me hace complicado (son la "autoridad" que juzga).

Ya les planteé el caso hace un tiempo, les expliqué que estas cosas se vendían de a 10 o 20 como mínimo y que traería 50 o 60, variados, pero esas cantidades más o menos.
Ahí arrancaron con la rotura de paciencia...

Bien, voy a ver de traerlos a través de alguien que viva fuera de esta "huecuvu mapu".


Saludos
Edit: De paso separo esto para limpiar el otro tema


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 26, 2010)

Lo que podés hacer, si tenés alguien de la suficiente confianza en otra ciudad, es pedirlo con la dirección de esta persona (fuera de la _Tierra del Diablo_).
Por ahí, se te simplifica la cosa, y le llega al domicilio, como a mi.
Otra que podés probar, es pedirlos expresamente que te lo envien por EMS (Express Mail Service), hasta donde sé, te llega a tu casa, si o si (sin o con arancel aduanero), aunque lo que he escuchado, es que casi siempre no pagás nada.
Con probar una vez....
Sds.

PS: En Punta Alta está mi única Tía viva y mi primo, que ese si, es un recontrarecapo en electrónica. (en dicha tierra, Huecuvu Mapu)


----------



## Dano (Ago 26, 2010)

Hace unos dias que ando con ganas de comprarme una consola nueva, el tema es el precio como todo.

Busco algo de 24.8 o 32.8 MIX.B etc una consola versatil, resulta que entre a mercadolibre lo revise todo y los precios son de un tipo que le estuvo dando a la droga por años..., averigué en casas del rubro y estan mas locos todabía.

El otro día se me ocurrió visitar E-bay, y encontre lo que buscaba al precio que buscaba, pero me puse a averiguar para traerla y es cuando todo se complica, el traslado + la aduana me sale mas de lo que pago la consola...

Revisé por los pagos de ustedes y veo que los precios son un poco mas bajos, pero tendría que agarrar el auto e ir a buscarla...

En este punto me estoy planteando si no me sale mas barato mandar a buscar a USA los potes con las perillas y armarme una consola modular yo...

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ago 26, 2010)

Dos palabras Dano: Para Guay 

Ahí tienen mucho mejores precios que acá. No la vayas a entrar sin pagar los derechos de aduana, ¿eh, picarón?.
Estudiodj.com.py y electronicaparis.com.py te pueden dar una guía buena de precios.

Saludos


----------



## Dano (Ago 27, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Dos palabras Dano: Para Guay
> 
> Ahí tienen mucho mejores precios que acá. No la vayas a entrar sin pagar los derechos de aduana, ¿eh, picarón?.
> Estudiodj.com.py y electronicaparis.com.py te pueden dar una guía buena de precios.
> ...




Gracias por las páginas, estudio Dj tiene dos Yamaha de 24/36 .4 con 4/6aux que tambien las ví por aca.
Por lo visto son mas baratas unos 200 dólares, pero el viaje de ir a buscarlas es laaargo.

Electrónica paris se queda corto en lo que necesito 

Dan ganas de ir en bondi/avión/auto/moto/(bicicleta talvez ¿?) hasta USA para buscar consolas. 

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Nov 5, 2010)

Hay un detalle y tiene que ver por el correo, a mi a menudo me mandan catalogos o conjunto de ellos a veces cajas que pesan 5 o 7 Kg si viena a correo argentino fui es un lio tremendo,  casi siempre me quieren hacer pagar arancel, hay muchas cosa que las he devulto y he puesto en la devolución se devuelve porque el correo local pretende cobrar un valor superior al que tendria el material por ustedes enviado gratuitamente. Favor de enviar por correo privaod Fedex o DHL  que encima te lo entregan en la puerta, en cambio con correo argentino debo ir a buscarlo  y tener mil problemas sin contar la perdida de tiempo. e incluso a veces no avisan  que te llego, suelo recibir que el envio fue devuelto.

Hace poco traje unas cosas de Texas Instruments me las enviaron por Fedex vino empaquetado tal cual salio de USA, la última compra a Little Diode de Inglaterra me llego via España ningún problema no era mucho en esa ocasión unos 150 libras esterlinas.  El tratamiento que tiene la merca por estas epresas es diferente, estuve averiguando ya que ellos mismos transportan la merca de un punto a otro y tienen otro tipo de controles, por ejemplo todo lo que viene por Feddex o DHL viene perfectamente cerrado en cambio lo que entra por correo argentino te lo abren y más de una vez te roban cosas, me ha pasado.
Un amigo trajo un maletin con herramientas a muy buen precio, por poco solo llega el maletín pelado...
Otro especifico correo privado y le llego todo sin ningun problema, por alli y dependiendo de que compres es preferible pagar el correo privado y no que te llegue una parte o peor que no lo puedas retirar...


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 19, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Hay un detalle y tiene que ver por el correo, a mi a menudo me mandan catalogos o conjunto de ellos a veces cajas que pesan 5 o 7 Kg si viena a correo argentino fui es un lio tremendo,  casi siempre me quieren hacer pagar arancel, hay muchas cosa que las he devulto y he puesto en la devolución se devuelve porque el correo local pretende cobrar un valor superior al que tendria el material por ustedes enviado gratuitamente. Favor de enviar por correo privaod Fedex o DHL  que encima te lo entregan en la puerta, en cambio con correo argentino debo ir a buscarlo  y tener mil problemas sin contar la perdida de tiempo. e incluso a veces no avisan  que te llego, suelo recibir que el envio fue devuelto.
> 
> Hace poco traje unas cosas de Texas Instruments me las enviaron por Fedex vino empaquetado tal cual salio de USA, la última compra a Little Diode de Inglaterra me llego via España ningún problema no era mucho en esa ocasión unos 150 libras esterlinas.  El tratamiento que tiene la merca por estas epresas es diferente, estuve averiguando ya que ellos mismos transportan la merca de un punto a otro y tienen otro tipo de controles, por ejemplo todo lo que viene por Feddex o DHL viene perfectamente cerrado en cambio lo que entra por correo argentino te lo abren y más de una vez te roban cosas, me ha pasado.
> Un amigo trajo un maletin con herramientas a muy buen precio, por poco solo llega el maletín pelado...
> Otro especifico correo privado y le llego todo sin ningun problema, por alli y dependiendo de que compres es preferible pagar el correo privado y no que te llegue una parte o peor que no lo puedas retirar...



Y cuanto sale???? un ojo de la cara veo...
Siempre se puede retirar por más que sea Correo Argentino, DHL, Fedex, UPS, TNT, etc Si tiene algo que no está en regla por mas privada que sea la empresa que lo traiga te lo van a frenar igual.
PD: necesito paypal para pagar, es seguro poner mi tarjeta?


----------



## Cacho (Dic 20, 2010)

PayPal es seguro.

Tenés que registrarte en la página de ellos, dar de alta la tarjeta (te van a hacer un cargo de algo así como 2 dólares que después te acreditan) y seguir el proceso con un código que te va a llegar en el resumen de cuenta (de tu tarjeta, claro).

Una vez que tenés ese código, ahí recién podés dar de alta la cuenta "como corresponde".
El único peligro es que tengas la máquina infectada con algún troyano o casas así, pero eso no es cuestión de PayPal, sino tuya. Escaneala y si está limpia, el método es seguro.

Una vez que tenés tu cuenta activada y lista, nunca más tenés que poner el número de tarjeta en ningún lado, sólo la dirección de tu cuenta (es igual a la dirección de mail que declares en PayPal).

Saludos


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 20, 2010)

Gracias Cacho, me entusiasme y llené la Wish list jaja.
Otra página es www.Focalprice.com


----------

